# Bowfishing.



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

Ok what is the law about bowfishing in a city. can i bowfish inside city limits? and can i bowfish off a bridge on any road? country or city. thank you for the help.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

campy189 said:


> As far as bowfishing a lake or river within the city limits is probably going to be technically illegal. Most Cities have ordinaces against discharging firearms within city limits. BUT check with the local police department. I used to live in Battle Creek about 7 years ago and we would bowfish the Kalamazoo river and a lake in the city limits at night. I never had any problems. I personally never checked with the local cop shop to see if it would be ok, but now a days I probably would. Just do to how people get all freeked out about things.if there was a issue now you are talking aboput a firearms violation. Which does not sound like a lot of fun.Now as far as from a bridge as long as you are farther then the 450 feet safety zone of an occipied building you are good to go.


A bow isn't a firearm and bowfishing is not hunting and so not subject to the 450 foot rule. This isn't to say go ahead and do it though, there could still be other issues.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Answerguy is correct. 

You are going to have to check with each City/Township as they are all different. Some allow the discharge of a bow and others do not. Most of the time you can search for the Ordinance from the City/Twp website. Or call the local Police and ask. (But, sometime they might not know )


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

malainse said:


> Answerguy is correct.


Would you let my wife know this? She won't be believe you but I would appreciate the effort. :lol:


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Also cwielock, something to remember. We got scolded by the cops one time for shooting off of the M-57 bridge right outside out of town because from what the officer told us it was illegal to bowfish off of an interstate bridge.


----------

